# Freedom Tower vs. Sears Tower- America's Tallest



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The ESB doesn't have a spire, it has an antenna.


----------



## wong21fr (Apr 24, 2007)

It has both a spire and an antenna.

But only the height of the spire is counted in measurements.


----------

